# Why do men getting married?



## DmitryKharitonov (Mar 31, 2012)

I've found and posted an interesting article and survey which reveals why do we gedding married. Is it turned out, only 10 % of respondents answer, becouse of love.

if you need article its here Home

What do you think? why?
Im not married yet, and have no partner just after 4,5 years of relationships wid gurl. So to be in advance wanna make a bit research about this topic.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

There`s a very long thread around here somewhere on this subject.

The majority conclusion was men marry for love.

It sure as hell ain`t money.


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I heard a good expression once:

"Never marry for money, you can borrow it for less..."


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you searching for people to register for the site?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DmitryKharitonov (Mar 31, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Are you searching for people to register for the site?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im so sorry, didnt know that it needs registering. 
But amount of text in article dont allow me to paste it here too.

I just can quote parts:
Why do men get married:

The most popular answer at 64% - Because women want us to be married.
The second most popular answer is pretty common too at 59% - to prosper in career.
The third most popular answer is not really the best reason to be married – unexpected child, and it’s quite popular too at 44%.
The fourth of popular answer took 40% and said “Wanting to experience what marriage is”.
In 38% popularity places “Because of loneliness”.
“Because of tradition”.
“To receive a rest” – 33%.
To take more appearance. 29% of men need a woman like a decoration.
To receive help. 
Loyalty - 25%.
Infatuation.
If woman has money – 23%.
Being scared of death – 19%.
To form psychological cover – 17%.
Relatives is a cause of marriage for 12% of respondents.
And the last one, as you may have been waiting for - *LOVE – 10%*. 

just if you need more information, u have to login there.


----------



## DmitryKharitonov (Mar 31, 2012)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> And your point is...?


my point is to think marriage over 100500 times before do, but even this can not guarantee happy life. :scratchhead:

the thing is this all seems to be too complicated.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> There`s a very long thread around here somewhere on this subject.
> 
> The majority conclusion was men marry for love.
> 
> It sure as hell ain`t money.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/38499-male-incentive-marriage.html


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

DmitryKharitonov said:


> I've found and posted an interesting article and survey which reveals why do we gedding married. Is it turned out, only 10 % of respondents answer, becouse of love.
> 
> if you need article its here Home
> 
> ...


Absurd in my view. Maybe this might be true in some other culture but not any I am familiar with. The men I know married out of love. I can see umwanted pregnancy to be in there somewhere for some. Even if the woman wanted it the men married them out of love.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Even though I think a large number of both men and women who are currently marrying should probably never marry anyone, I doubt this survey was close to scientific.

Perhaps it might be close it accurate if it was taken in a traditional society where there was a lot of pressure to not only marry but marry fairly young then it might be close to true.

Love was the the only reason I married and the only reason I stayed marriage when problems first started to arise.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

frootloop said:


> I heard a good expression once:
> 
> "Never marry for money, you can borrow it for less..."


That is hilarious!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I married for love, and we still love each other almost 15 years later... but there's no guarantee of a happily ever after.

Marriage takes work. You keep falling back in love with your spouse (as they are, not for what you want them to be). You have to keep reassuring them of your love for them.

If you don't you become part of the 50% divorce rate: Divorce Updates, 2011 Divorce News, Factors for divorce 2011 | Divorce Rate 2011

Edit: btw the title is really bugging me. It should be: "Why do met get married" or Why are men getting married". Stupid English.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea why "men" get married. I suspect the reasons are terribly complex and terribly varied.

I personally got married because I ran across the most awesome person I'd ever met and I wasn't into being stupid at the moment.


----------

